# Key Post: Kitchens.



## propertynewbie (17 Jun 2003)

Hi, anyone have any experience with Cash & Carry Kitchens, i.e. the quality/price of them ?, and also did you fit them yourself or hire a carpenter or someone to fit them.

Thanks in advance..


----------



## coolaboola (17 Jun 2003)

*we did*

We got a Cash and Carry Kitchen from their branch on the Long Mile Road nearly two years ago and we're pretty happy with it.  They were the most cost-competitive of the kitchens we looked at and had some nice features as standard (e.g. metal drawers ... smoooooooth gliding action ... I gotta get out more  )

We hired the carpenter they recommended.  He did the job but I thought he wasn't as professional as the Cash and Carry Kitchen people themselves.  He made a bit of a hack job of cutting out the backs of presses (to fit a boiler) etc.  Things that don't really matter as you don't see them unless you're looking inside/under/on top of cupboards. 

The main downside that I found is that the presses, etc. come in a range of fixed sizes, albeit a fairly wide range of sizes.  This can mean, as it did for us, that you may be left with 'dead space' if you're left with a gap at the end/corner of the units that's too small to fit one of their standard units.  No biggie if you have (a) plenty of space so a few cm of dead space doesn't matter or (b) your rooms are a standard dimension that fits their standard units neatly.  That's their main disadvantage over a custom-built kitchen.  Their onlyother disadvantage is a fairly limited range of styles but you'll probably find something to suit you as they cover the main fashions (can we say Shaker Maple!) and styles (country pine, economy plain white, etc.).

Hope that helps.


----------



## kitchens (17 Jun 2003)

*kitchens*

Is cash and carry kitchens a general term or is it an outlet? only reason Im asking is that Ive just had new wardrobes fitted by kitchen world who probably do the same thing, you go in agree a design and either fit yourself or get them to do it.  
The father in law is a carpenter and he nearly had his heart broke trying to figure out some of the cuts.  took him 3 full days and 2 extra visits to their warehouse to pick up missing pieces and he knew what he was doing.  In the end, the job was oxo but IMHO after seeing what he went through I would recommend you dont try it yourself without a degree in carpentry and engineering.  
Price wise tho it was still worth it and that was including a big fathers day pressie. 
If you still press ahead yourself, they did have a guy we could phone if we had any questions.


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jun 2003)

*Re: kitchens*

It seems to be a specific outlet judging by .


----------



## coolaboola (17 Jun 2003)

*Re: kitchens*

www.cashandcarrykitchens.com/

They do wardrobes too if I remember correctly. And I have a degree in engineering, two in fact, and I wouldn't let myself lose with a jigsaw and spirit level on so much as a cardboard box! Oooh the mayhem and destruction ... and believe me, coming from a family of engineers, engineers are worst of all when it comes to maximising DIY chaos!


----------



## propertynewbie (17 Jun 2003)

*Re: kitchens*

Cheers for all your help, we are looking at a few different options at the moment. The kitchen is 13.5ft x 6ft and we have seen a few adverts about the c'n'c stores. Will have a look over the weekend and see what we come back with.

Also, maybe a question for Clubman?, how come it says that this topic has been 'moved' ?, and if so - to where?

Thanks again


----------



## ClubMan (17 Jun 2003)

*Re: kitchens*

It's been moved to here!   But seriously, I moved it (but left a copy link) from the  forum to the  forum where it arguably belongs.


----------



## propertynewbie (17 Jun 2003)

*Re: kitchens*

Clubman, cheers for clearing that up


----------



## AMB (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: Kitchens*

We just fitted a kitchen from Cash and Carry kitchens blanchardstown and are pleased with the result and the price. 

It was the best value for what we were looking for. 

However, as the others have said do not fit it yourself unless you know what your doing.  No instructions and counter top in one piece.

Regards

AMB


----------



## propertynewbie (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: Kitchens*

AMD and all,

Thanks for your help, will be taking a look over the w/end at the different options they have, and will enlist someone who knows what they are at if we go ahead  .

Thanks again


----------



## nogser (18 Jun 2003)

*Re: Kitchens*

If you are willing to fit yourself then B&Q in Lifey Valley do a good range of Kitchen Presses and wardrobes and will help you design the kitchen as well.  Good value.  A friend of mine has bought one.  No problem with the units but he is struggling with the fitting.

Nogser


----------



## propertynewbie (19 Jun 2003)

*Re: Kitchens*

A good architect friend of mine was over looking at the house yesterday and said that when he was doing up the kitchen in his own house he went out to Homebase and got one, probably the same setup as B&Q, cheers nogser, so will take a trip to both also. He did say it was ok at fitting, with the help of his father who's a painter and carpenter.


----------



## propertynewbie (23 Jun 2003)

*Re: Kitchens*

Hi again, went to C&C Kitchens in Galway over the weekend, was a good lot of people in there. 

Anyway, walked in a both agreed on the kitchen we wanted. A sales guy came over and asked us would we like to look at getting a kitchen. We gave him the measurements of the room and went through what we would like to put in it. 
Fridge/Freezer, Washing Machine, Dryer etc. 

Also would we like to have any Glass Cabinets, wine rack etc. in the design? He went off and ten minutes later came back with quiet a functional kitchen design that was pretty good in our opinion with the space we have and with what we wanted to put into it.

They delivery to Sligo once a week, so that took some hassle out of it. The price wasn’t too bad (!?) just over 2,100 euro, including all materials, delivery, vat etc., everything bar fitting it, we didn’t ask him about a fitter though as we have a carpenter who can do that. 

The price that was quoted is the same in 6 different designs of kitchen, so the choice isn’t completely limited. There was also three other designs/materials, which you could get for 2,300 euro.

All in all the selection was quiet good, considering you are purchasing a 'off the shelf' kitchen. Will be going down to Homebase in Limerick next weekend to see what they have to offer. From their website they have a 'Kitchen Store' so I would hope, will ring to confirm, that we would be ok going down there instead of going over to Dublin, anyone have an recommendations?

Regards


----------



## sueellen (17 Apr 2004)

*Re: Kitchens*

*new unit for kitchen*

Can anyone recommend a good carpenter / cabinet maker (Dublin southside) who can make a one-off unit for my kitchen? I've had gas boiler installed in an alcove and I want an unit similar, but not necessarily identical, to the others in my kitchen that will enclose the boiler, provide a few shelves, etc. The guy who put in the original kitchen is not interested as 'the wood has changed'; another sawmill was not interested as the size is 'non-standard'; others have made appointments to look at what I want but have never shown up. I'm looking for a basic carcass but with proper wood doors, countertop, etc. Any recommendations would be most welcome. 

*0
Frequent poster*

Is this crowd of any use?

[broken link removed]

*havana
Registered User*

In my experience very few of these kitchen/ bedroom places are interested in sudh small jobs. We moved into a new apartment and wanted an extra press to match the wardrobe. They were still on site fitting other kitchens and bedrooms and still didn't do it for us, depite coming out and measuring for us (after about 6 weeks and a dozen phone calls.) In the end we decided to look elsewhere and arranged for a few places to come out. None did! So best of luck and let me know if you get anywhere!! 

*BlueSpud
Registered User*

This chap may be able to help, he used to work with a big kitchen company (they put in our kitchen last year) but went out on his own. His name is Craig, 087-6217798. For what it's worth, I trust him.  

*Kitchen*

Can anybody recommend cheap place to get kitchen for my new house. 

*BlueSpud
Registered User*
 It took me 3 months to get my kitchen installed with Ashgrove Pannelling center, they said 2 to 3 days....., this did not include order time, they delivered one day and 3 mths later they finished........ 

*unreg
Unregistered User*

Try H & H kitchens aungier street dublin
no connection, just a satisfied customer. Cash & Carry are OK if you know what you want but they dont do anything non-standard ( i.e. fitting odd shaped units into corners, etc.) 

*nogser
Frequent poster*

If you are any way handy you could do it yourself. B&Q offer good value units with reductions on now.

*MM
Registered User*

Thanks for your suggestions 

*mary
Unregistered User*

anyone recomend a good place/person to buy new kitchen units and have them fitted?
Thanks

*postagepaid
Registered User*

I used Claxton and O'Connell on Kylemore Rd in Ballyfermot. Good value and work. Had all their own tradesmen so no chasing plumbers and electricians. They made up a few nifty units for arkward corners too 

*npgallag
Registered User*
Posts: 24

Cash and carry kitchens seem to be very good value...can buy units and get them to fit or cheaper again get local carpenter to fit...parents got one last week..looks very well and easy to fit...also half price compared to anyone else....! 

*Moto
Unregistered User* 

I got a price recently from cash and carry kitchens and it was €4500 just for the kitchen and then pay someone to fit it after that i got a few more prices one was €5000 (symphony kitchens) fitted and another €4200 fitted (local guy), best to shop around....alot!! 

*sueellen
Moderator*

Mary,

Another option is Panelling Centre and they have recommended fitters.

Good luck with the kitchen. 

*Newbie
Unregistered User*

Hi,
I am looking at getting a new kitchen and was wondering if anyone had used C&C Kitchens? 
Prices seem very keen as does quality of showrooms.

Thanks. 

*AMB
Unregistered User*

I used C&C kitchens and was happy with the result. however, I employed a carpenter I knew personally to install. It was a bit too difficult DIY task for me. He thought the standard of doors etc was quite reasonable.
Also I shopped around within the C&C kitchens and got a better deal in Blanchardstown and then went back to Sandyford. This may have been a one off ,but I got a number of different quotes even from same branch on diferent days 

*nogser
Frequent poster*

If you are going to do DIY then check out B&Q. They have an installing service as well. No idea if it is any good.

Nogser 

*sueellen
Moderator*

In true Blue Peter style here's one we prepeared earlier on Cash and Carry Kitchens.

If you go to the Long Mile Rd. branch it would be worth your while to also call in to Panelling Centre who are in the same complex. They also have lists of recommended fitters.

See here B&Q Kitchens. There was an item on Watchdog some time ago where the M.D. or Chief Ex. of B&Q in the U.K. spoke and apologised for the problems they were having about the installation of their kitchens. It might not apply to Ireland tho. 

*spanner
Unregistered User*

I think the best think about Cash & Carry Kitchens is the price of their kitchens. Very reasonable.

But I believe that their doors are not solid wood, just a wooden veneer over some reconstituted wood (MSF or something??) When you go to a showroom they have words like "solid" oak etc. which is not quite true. You can see the difference in quality when you go into other showrooms that have solid oak or other wood types - but you'll pay up to double the price. 

The question is, is it worth paying extra? Trying to decide myself at the moment, but resale value is something worth considering. The kitchen is often looked on as the most important room in the house, and whereas a C&C kitchen will "do the job" I'm not sure they have that lasting quality or character. 

*XXXAnother PersonXXX
Very frequent poster*

Quote:
------------------------------------------------------------
The question is, is it worth paying extra? Trying to decide myself at the moment, but resale value is something worth considering.
------------------------------------------------------------

Consider as well (as regards resale) that your taste in kitchen might be drastically different to a potential purchaser, Esp in 5 or 10 years time.

The first thing they might do is rip it out. 

*J
Unregistered User*

If you are going with Cash and Carry Kitchens make sure you are careful who you get to fit it. All carpenters can't fit kitchens. Try get someone with some experience of Fitting/ Cabinet Making . Sometimes you'll find that once you add on the cost of fitting to the price it's not far off some of the kitchen companies where your kitchen is custom built etc.  

*sarahhurray
Registered User*
Posts: 29

any opinions on the best place to get a small kitchen for a small apartment? Thinking about a trip to ikea or the panelling centre looks interesting too. 

*sueellen
Moderator*

Hi Sarah,

A few that spring to mind immediately are:-
B&Q Kitchens 
www.cashandcarrykitchens.com/home.asp

A few things that have been mentioned on AAM by contributors
Panelling Centre are reportedly good and supply list of recommended fitters
Kitchens supplied by Cash and Carry come as is and you will most likely need to get someone to fit same yourself
Not sure if it applies to Ireland but BBCs Watchdog did a programme some time ago about B&Q in the U.K. having major problems with the installation side of things. If you did go for one of their kitchens might be as well to just query same with them.  

*Deirdre
Unregistered User*

Hi ive bought a new kitchen from b&q during the sale.
But they cant fit it for 10 weeks!Does anyone know a goo kitchen fitter?Reasonable.
Thanks 

*sueellen
Moderator*

You could try asking atPanelling Centre Understand they have a list of recommended fitters. Can't comment on whether they are reasonable or not.  

*bloomingh
Unregistered User*

Mark Paton from Bray was very reasonable and did a great job for me about a year ago.
I've rooted out his number for you 086 0666591


----------



## geegee (26 Jan 2005)

Has anyone bought a kitchen from B&Q, Homebase or similar?
If so, with what results?

GG


----------



## cara mck (3 Feb 2005)

*Re: Kitchens - big place or cabinet maker?*

Currently shopping around for a new kitchen for a biggish apartment Have been to usual places, Cash & Carry, Panelling Centre etc, quote so far from one place was €6-7K incl fitting.

Would it be better value to go to one of these places or else contact a cabinet maker who could get the doors at trade prices for you.

interested to know the experiences of others please.

Many thanks
Cara Mc K


----------



## geegee (21 Feb 2005)

When the kitchen has been fitted in a new house, is it standard procedure for the builders’ plumber and electrician to come back and plumb the sinks and wire the cooker and hob?


----------



## ajapale (6 Sep 2005)

*Re: >> Kitchens.*

I used [broken link removed] recently and found them excellent if a little expensive.

ajapale


----------



## lemeister (20 Sep 2005)

*Re: >> Kitchens.*

The panelling centre has been mentioned a couple of times in this thread that they are reportedly good.  Anyone actually used them and are their kitchens good quality/value?


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Sep 2005)

*Re: >> Kitchens.*

Our Panelling Centre kitchen was fitted about 3 years ago and we are still happy/no problems with it. We didn't want the bother of fitting it ourselves so did not use Cash and Carry who were much the same price as far as I can recall.


----------



## lemeister (7 Oct 2005)

*Re: >> Kitchens.*

Ok the panelling centre is probably going to get the nod for the new kitchen.  I know they recommend fitters but was wondering if anyone has personal recommendations.....North Dublin area


----------



## foxylady (26 Oct 2005)

*Re: >> Kitchens.*



			
				lemeister said:
			
		

> Ok the panelling centre is probably going to get the nod for the new kitchen. I know they recommend fitters but was wondering if anyone has personal recommendations.....North Dublin area


 


STAY AWAY FROM *****(named company deleted)  THEY ARE ABSOLUTE COWBOYS AND SHEISTERS





possible libel deleted 26/10/05 5.08pm


----------



## foxylady (27 Oct 2005)

*Re: >> Kitchens.*



			
				foxylady said:
			
		

> STAY AWAY FROM *****(named company deleted) THEY ARE ABSOLUTE COWBOYS AND SHEISTERS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Why cant we name and shame these cowboys


----------



## RainyDay (27 Oct 2005)

*Re: >> Kitchens.*

Because you're expecting the owner of this board to take the libel risk for your comments. It's really not fair to cast around such comments while you remain anonymous. Are you prepared to post your name/address so that you are taking personal responsibility for your comments?


----------



## kilboglashy (1 Feb 2006)

I have bought a kitchen from cash and carry kitchens and am waiting 8 weeks to have a powerpoint washing machine repaired has any one else had this problem?

Bought the kitchen and washing machine in Galway should i be entitled to a new washing machine as it worked for only one week.


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Feb 2006)

Hi,

Did you buy the washing machine with the kitchen from Cash and Carry Kitchens?  Have you asked for a replacement or what is their excuse for the delay?


----------



## racso (2 Feb 2006)

We had looked at the cash and carry option but in the end we got a local guy to come and build the kitchen for us worked out alot better then expected. He fitted out the kitchen which was 30ft of wall space and the utility room was about 16ft. In total it cost us 7,000 euro and was done in a pippy oak wood. We then a granite worktop for 2,000 euro (25ft) so very happy with the job. Might be worth peoples while checking out local craftsmen.


----------



## noobie99 (2 Feb 2006)

Rasco,

where is local? Esp. interested in the Granite cost. We've 11m to put down and are looking for 30mm with upstands and windows sills (3).

Cheers,

Noob.


----------



## kilboglashy (2 Feb 2006)

sueellen said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Did you buy the washing machine with the kitchen from Cash and Carry Kitchens? Have you asked for a replacement or what is their excuse for the delay?


 
Yes I did they say it is Shomars responsibility the Co they bought it from
They have offered to extend the warenty for one year after it is repeared 
That is Next Monday .But as it is not working since mid December and they have promesed so often to repair it I am now demanding a new one What are my rights and if I buy a new one what are my chances of sewing in the small clames court


----------



## Marion (3 Feb 2006)

Hi Kilboglashy



> Yes I did they say it is Shomars responsibility the Co they bought it from
> They have offered to extend the warenty for one year after it is repeared
> That is Next Monday .But as it is not working since mid December and they have promesed so often to repair it I am now demanding a new one What are my rights and if I buy a new one what are my chances of sewing in the small clames court




You have been extremely patient. The contract for the faulty washing machine was made between you and Cash & Carry kitchens and not with the manufacturer.


If you do not get your repaired machine back on Monday tell the company that you are seeking a full refund and that you are not wasting any more time on the issue. You are perfectly entitled to a new replacement washing machine or your money back. 

If the machine is returned to you on Monday tell them that you are reserving your consumer rights to a refund or replacement machine in the event that it breaks down in the near future. Put it in writing. (Have this letter prepared in case you need it)

Marion


----------



## kilboglashy (4 Feb 2006)

Many thanks marion I will do that


----------



## kilboglashy (15 Mar 2006)

Just a note to say that following the areing of my problems with my washing machine which I bought from Cash and Carry Kitchens in Galway
 they replaced the machine with a new one and I was contacted by the managing director who saw my problem on your web site .He personaly contacted me and was very helpful checking to make sure none of the other products I had bought from them were prone to problems He apoligesed for the delay and explained that they had ceased dealing with their suplier as they had several similer delays with servicing. I can only express my thanks to Niall and enphasise that my problem was with the washing machine and the kitchen was top quality and installed perfectly
The staff of Cash and Carry Kitchens in Galway were always very healpful and I can only say that are true profesionals and I will buy from them again and can highly recomend them


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Mar 2006)

Hi Kilboglashy,

Glad to hear things worked out for you in the end and, of course, delighted to hear that it was with the help of AAM 

Sueellen.


----------



## NOAH (16 Mar 2006)

i am interested in a granite top for 2000 euro as well and a kitchen for 7,000. I am in ennis

noah


----------



## coppeen (16 Mar 2006)

Me too on the granite - fantastic price!!

Thanks coppeen


----------



## OhPinchy (28 Jun 2006)

*Kitchen Do's and Don'ts*

Going for a kitchen design session at http://www.in-house.ie tomorrow. I know a guy who can get me a good discount there, though I’d like to hear any advice people have on both kitchen design, and moreso, opinions on all the fancy drawers and gadgets that can be had.

It’s a kitchen dining room 7 metres long and 3.2 metres wide and we’ll be going with their Naxos high gloss cream finish modern looking doors (or possibly the red gloss ones), and the floor will be acacia (like walnut) with tiles in the U of the U-shaped kitchen part.

Have thought through the layout and have it down to two options: 

1. Sink will be at window (point A in this image), cooker will on the right hand wall as you walk in (point B), with a breakfast bar at the section where kitchen meets dining area (point C)
2. Sink will be at window (point A), cooker will be at the breakfast bar (point C).

Any opinions on the pros and cons of each of these ideas?

I’d really like to hear peoples’ thoughts on all the things like the fancy corner units with the shelves that spin, the full height larder drawer units that you pull out as one and have several shelves on them, fancy flexible hose taps, and things like that. I’ve seen the fancy units break quite easily so am wondering are they worth it or are they just gimmicks? So what do you have in your kitchen and love, and what do you wish you had and hadn’t gone for?

Thanks.

http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/attachment.php?attachmentid=31533&d=1151517411


----------



## Toby (28 Jun 2006)

OhPinchy, I'd prefer the first option with the cooker on the right and brekkie bar just a brekkie bar. I'm not a fan of cookers in islands or brekkie bars as the area around a cooker always gets messy with food prep for cooking and splashes etc and I'd rather not have to tidy up all that every time I want to use the brekkie bar. I like clean definition between eating and cooking areas.

I like the tall pull out larder unit but am not so crazy about the "magic corner". This thing pulls out and is attached to the door and I just wonder how long it'll last. Plus its tricky to clean under and if anything ever falls out of the shelves it'll be gone forever. Having said that though I'm not sure if we would have been better off with just shelves in the corner unit but at least there would have been no moving parts to get little fingers caught in. 

I had a corner unit with "spinning" shelves before and while the modern ones may be better it was a pain. Heavy things unbalanced it and if anything fell off it was gone forever.

Pull down hose taps - we had ordered one and then I changed to a big tall swivel spout tap with lovely smooth handles that are easy to clean. I think the tall pull "chef" down taps are a bit ostentatious. InHouse stock a pull down spray tap thats much more discrete but I didn't like the look of it in the end (the tap I got is much more of an "architectural" piece) and I reckoned the hose part would be a nuisance to have to clean and might break eventually? Would be handy for cleaning large things but high spout tap does that well too.

I got a "sit on top" sink cos I thought the undermounted sinks would result in a lot of water spilling all over the countertop. I'm still not sure about that but on the downside, when our nice expensive granite worktop came, it was a bit depressing to see them cut a huge chunk out of it to fit the sink, so if you're getting granite it might be best to get undermounted sinks. 

I love our insinkerator. Its SOOO much easier to clear off plates before puting in dishwasher and reduces volume going in bin.

Put dishwasher right beside sink and near cupboards for dishes etc if possible - probably obvious but makes tidying up so much easier.

I love our big American fridge.

We had bought a kit for mounting our microwave in a tall unit but ended up getting our fitter to chop the top off the unit and we put a nice countertop on it and sat the microwave on top. This is just a personal taste thing but it really breaks up the wall-to-wall fitted look and makes it more interesting I think.

Thats all I can think of for now...


----------



## OhPinchy (29 Jun 2006)

Excellent info there Toby, thanks.

I don't have faith in the fancy corner units but would like to fit a tall larder unit in so glad to hear you haven't had any bad experiences with it.

The point on a clean defintion between cooking and eating areas is a strong one so its very likely the cooker will go on the right-hand side as you walk in.

Insinkerator is a great idea and your idea on mounting the microwave sounds interesting, the better half was looking at ways of breaking the line between worktop and wall units, so might be back to ask more about that one! 

Any more ideas still welcome!


----------



## Ceist Beag (29 Jun 2006)

OP that layout is something similar to our own plans although our room is slightly smaller (6*3 meters) and we're veering towards having the cooker (well just the hob) in something like your brekkie bar (C) as we need the opposite wall to put the fridge and storage cupboards in to (we're thinking of including a tall unit to house a double oven as well). If we put the hob in the B side we would lose space to house the fridge freezer (unless we went with under counter half and half, under the brekkie bar). I kinda like the idea as well of facing people while ye cook (we would also be facing into the dining section of the room obviously) but maybe we do need to consider the practical side as mentioned by Toby.


----------



## terrysgirl33 (12 Sep 2006)

Has anyone any recommendations for someplace with tips on designing a kitchen?  Websites or books?


----------



## JoeB (12 Sep 2006)

The IKEA kitchen planner software is excellent for visualisation. You can only work with their products obviously but it's still brilliant, allows you to create 3D pictures in minutes.


----------



## karltimber (12 Sep 2006)

Go to www.kitchendraw.com

you get 30 free hours of use. takes a little getting use to but worth it.

K


----------



## cho (10 Oct 2006)

I bought a kitchen from B&Q in Liffey Valley this summer.  The kitchen designer there was very nice (designed the whole kitchen online for us) and they offered to fit it for us but we declined as there was a 12 week wait for fitting and our builder offered to fit it for us. 

Anyway, we bought one of the 'select' model of kitchens in B&Q which were more expensive then the standard range - but really nice.   The product itself is great but I have to say that where B&Q really fell down was in aftersales service.   The first problem was with the kitchen delivery which was delayed by a few days (twice) - no big deal really, but inconvenient as we had to rearrange when we could be there etc.  

When the kitchen was finally delivered, there were discrepancies between what was on the delivery note and the itemised product list we got from B&Q when we first bought the kitchen.   

The deliverers didn't want to know - nothing to do with them, they were just the deliverers, didn't work directly for B&Q etc etc...

It turned out there were some items which were not delivered - and about 50% of items had a different delivery code from what was on the itemised sales list.

I called B&Q a BILLION times - they were absolutely useless - their phone customer service was the worst I ever experienced.  After about 3 weeks, and with no notice, I suddenly got a delivery of most of the missing items (although about 2 doors were still missing - and about two more were wrong), but this didn't explain the barcode problem.  I was glad some of the missing items had turned up but was worried I had the wrong items as the barcodes were all wrong and the barcodes were the only way of matching what had been delivered to what was on the sales list. 

When I called B&Q for service I was either transferred to a line which would ring out constantly (with no-one picking up), or transferred to someone who promised me they'd get a 'manager' to call me back - they never did, or I was hung up on.  It was the most frustrating experience I have ever encountered.  I could not believe they treat their customers like this - and of course with B&Q you pay for everything up front, so they already have your money. 

I finally did get a manager who agreed to send the 'kitchen person' out to my house to help me.  It took nearly 3 months to get to that stage. That person was the only person who was able to help and finally sorted everything, but the whole experience really put me of B&Q.  I was told that the problem was the 'select' range I was buying which apparenlty isn't a frequently purchased item, so the delivery people and the suppliers in the UK didn't keep much of it in stock and items often went missing because no-one knew what the range really looked like.    I couldn't believe that was the reason I was given.  I was also told that the barcodes on products frequently changed and it was nothing to worry about.  When I told the staff member that I was never informed that barcodes changed frequently and therefore had no idea if I had the correct product or not, they just shrugged. 

Subsequently after all this, I went out to B&Q to get a refund on an item (separate to the kitchen) which had never been delivered (again after 3 months), and I spoke to a new customer service manager who was really nice and who said he was trying to improve customer service in the stores.  He did make me feel better and did turn around the problem for me in record time, but I don't have a lot of confidence in them.

In short it took 4 months to sort the kitchen problem out.   Even after the kitchen person came to my house, I still had to wait almost another month for the final 'doors' etc which had not been delivered.  I don't think I'd ever shop with B&Q again for a kitchen.

Perhaps their service has improved since then.  I'd be interested to hear anyone else's experiences.


----------



## zil (6 Feb 2007)

yeah got a really good kitchen fitter who did a super job on our kitchen from a wholesale company like cash and carry. Fortunatly this guy had a lot of experience working doing fitted kithens both for himself and with some leading kitchen companies. He did a super job, if we had got anyone else as some freinds had previously Im quite sure it would not have turned out as good. While I would say you could definitly save money going to wholesale places, but as far as I can see youd need a degree in engineering to figure out the pack when you do get it, so therefore a good fitter is a must. His name is John and his number is 0872349409.

                                                             L


----------



## Leo (7 Feb 2007)

Hi Zil, welcome to AAM. In accordance with the [broken link removed], could you confirm whether you have any interest other than as a satisfied customer of the above?
Thanks,
Leo


----------



## robbie321 (30 Oct 2007)

Hi, First time using this site. Does anyone know if there is a company that will paint your kitchen presses (just the doors) in high gloss paint.


----------



## JoeB (31 Oct 2007)

robbie321

I don't think you can achieve the ultra high gloss, sort of wet look, with standard paints... you can always get a normal painter to do the work but he will only be able to use the highest gloss paints available, these wouldn't be the same as professionally finished high gloss cabinets using specialist products.

(I'm not 100% certain about this... mainly because I'm a little unsure of what you mean by high gloss)

Cheers


----------



## picorette (2 Nov 2007)

Cho,
I dealt with B+ Q Liffey Valley for a kitchen this summer (2007) and they were useless.The staff had no interest, my experience was like something out of an eastern european communist store, all just wandering around but not interested in helping. Eventually after three visits, I secured an appointment with a  kitchen designer who was then 40 minutes late for our appointment, although according to staff he was somewhere in the store. He was helpful, tho he told me it was his last day before going back to the Limerick store, so i was going to be back to the Liffey Valley staff. I decided not to buy a B+ Q kitchen. The customer service is appalling, and makes one wondr what sort of management system is in place there


----------



## Cameo (28 Nov 2007)

Just a note on Cash and Carry Kitchens

I decided to get a kitchen from them (Sandyford branch)

Kitchen arrived with a number of items missing (one door, strips for worktop, a worktop), extra items I did not want. On the second attempt we are still missing some items. I needed to keep ringing them to sort it out. I don't have time to do this, regardless of how busy they are.

All in all so far a lot of hassle and I would not recommend them unless you have time to keep after them. The fact that the fitter is not employed by them leads to a gap in responsbility too.

The fitter, in fairness to him, came back once already to fit extra bits that arrived and did not charge any extra.


----------



## carrotcake (29 Nov 2007)

Hello, Could I ask your advice on other options re lighting a kitchen besides recessed lighting as I've been hearing people saying that those lights blow a lot! Also, any one installed an eye level dishwasher and if they would recommend it rather than putting it at floor level near the kitchen sink? Thanks very much.


----------



## ninsaga (29 Nov 2007)

Its the GU10 bulbs that usually blow frequently - and they are not cheap. You can use CFL & LED versions of those bulbs  - not cheap either though...
- CFL version of light is lower & yellowish
- LED OK for under counter lighting but not for mainstream lighting as yet (unless you want to pay about €18 a bulb)

Had planned to put in eye level dishwasher actually but the layout/kitchen size didn't allow unfortunately. Know some one who has it done & they recommend it highly - saves on the old back!


----------



## carrotcake (29 Nov 2007)

Thank you for that.


----------



## Rico (29 Nov 2007)

Bought a kitchen in B & Q cork for €7,000 including island, utility room fit out appliances and insinkerator. We dealt with a guy Mark who was very helpful. We found a fitter who was recommended and despite being told by builder B & Q kitchens are hard to fit, it went smooth. It really turned out to be exceptionally good value.


----------

